# Maltese listed could be pts soon



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*Urgent: This animal could be euthanized if not adopted soon.*









Animal ID: *156737160**Harmony* _(female)_

*Maltese *Age: *Adult*

Compatibility:Good with Adults (Not Kids) Personality:Very Low Energy, Submissive Health:Spayed, Vaccinations Current, Obese 








*Harmony is a very sweet cute loving dog. I, her advocate am struggling with the fact that I have a long while to go (physically and emotionally) from an accident. Recently she has been diagnosed with Cushings Disease which is treatable --but I have no funds. She is so deserving. I am so concerned about her future --her quality of life. Sincerely and For Harmony








*
Animal Location:








*East Baton Rouge Parish* *Baton Rouge, LA **MAP IT!*








Contact:*Heidi Grandeury 15048812609*javascript:se('156737160',n[0],i[0],p[0],d[0])
*I foSheund*
*Harmony* _(female)_


*Maltese *Age: *Adult*

Compatibility:Good with Adults (Not Kids) Personality:Very Low Energy, Submissive Health:Spayed, Vaccinations Current, Obese 









*Harmony is a very sweet cute loving dog. I, her advocate am struggling with the fact that I have a long while to go (physically and emotionally) from an accident. Recently she has been diagnosed with Cushings Disease which is treatable --but I have no funds. She is so deserving. I am so concerned about her future --her quality of life. Sincerely and For Harmony








*
Animal Location:








*East Baton Rouge Parish* *Baton Rouge, LA **MAP IT!*








Contact:*Heidi Grandeury 15048812609**EMAIL*Is there anyone that could check on this girl? She is listed on rescueme.org. It is blinking urgent could be PTC:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I wish I were closer  . She looks so much like Bella.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I hope that someone sees this and gets her real quickly. What a beautiful little Malt.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope she has been saved!!!


----------

